# November 2009 BMQ



## sudo (25 Sep 2009)

I've been floating around these forums for awhile  and just got my job offer yesterday.

I'm wondering if there is anyone else yet that is scheduled for a November BMQ?  I'm going NAV COMM, scheduled for BMQ between November 9th and March 5th - my flight is being scheduled for November 7th.


----------



## KodyN202 (28 Sep 2009)

Hey Sudo,

I am with ya on that one! I am going Combat Engineer and I'll be leaving on the 7th as well, from St. Johns Newfoundland. I hope to see you there and I wish you the best of luck with your preparations for BMQ! You can PM me if you'd like and I'll give you my email so we can talk a bit before we are there.


----------



## Herb (28 Sep 2009)

Hey guys I swear in on the 13th of October and course start date is Nov. 2nd.  Leaving from Ottawa anyone else


----------



## Pau127 (28 Sep 2009)

Hey all, got my call today and will be at BMQ during Nov 16 - March 19 as a RMS Clerk.


----------



## AndyRad (28 Sep 2009)

@  Pau127
 when abouts did you do your cfat and such. how long has the process been for?


----------



## natalie23 (28 Sep 2009)

I got my job offer last Thursday and will be going to Quebec in Nov too ! I leave Nov 7th from St.John's NL!


----------



## KodyN202 (28 Sep 2009)

natalie23 said:
			
		

> I got my job offer last Thursday and will be going to Quebec in Nov too ! I leave Nov 7th from St.John's NL!



Awesome! Looks like we will be on the same flight. What are you going in for? 


@ AndyRad

Mine here in Newfoundland only took a month from the time I sent my app in to the time I got my job offer.


----------



## AndyRad (29 Sep 2009)

Kody,  good on ya man. nice to hear it. I'm hoping with fingers crossed that my eyesight gives me no hang ups and  from what my counsellor in Calgary told me probably end of November....good luck to all people starting in November


----------



## Pau127 (29 Sep 2009)

I think I was kind of lucky. I started my application late July. Got my CFAT like two days after handing in the app. After that I waited a week for my interview. After that I waited about about two weeks for my medical. My medical took a while because I needed to get my eyes tested by an outside optometrist. I also tested positive for hyper-tension (high blood pressure) during the medical so I had to retest my blood pressure by an outside doctor. After all that was done (about a week), I faxed my results back to Toronto, and they shortly sent it to Ottawa for the medical review. My medical approval took about two weeks to get back to me. I decided to randomly check my application status at the recruitment office and they told me all was approved and put me on the merit list for my preferred choice, RMS Clerk. 3 Business days later I received "the call" and was offered a position as a RMS Clerk.  

P.S. If this doesn't make sense I will try to clarify it, typing this out at 3 AM...lol

Edit - Sorry didn't clearly answer the question, the total length of my application process was probably a bit under 7 weeks.


----------



## hopefulrecruit (29 Sep 2009)

Hello.

I just got my call today I am entering as an RMS I am scheduled to be sworn in on the 27th of October in Ottawa and on BMQ November 15th .. Goodluck to everyone else who is starting BMQ in November.


----------



## Alpheus (29 Sep 2009)

Pau127 said:
			
		

> I think I was kind of lucky.  the total length of my application process was probably a bit under 7 weeks.



Damn straight you were lucky.  I'm on 8 months and counting.

I figured I'd post in here, since I'll hopefully be on a November BMQ.


----------



## KodyN202 (30 Sep 2009)

Hmmm, I seem to be the only person I know that had my CFAT, medical/physical and interview all on the same day. Guess I got really really luck  ;D


----------



## 155mmMoose (30 Sep 2009)

Its great to see so many signing on. Hopefully my date is not too far away.

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## AndyRad (30 Sep 2009)

@kody i had all 3 in the same day as well. was cheaper for them  to do it all in one shot for me and not so hard for me to book time off of work. just waiting on medical review


----------



## lost4words (30 Sep 2009)

Got the call last Friday.  

Leaving on the 5th for Edmonton, swearing in on the 6th, flying to St Jean on the 7th.  Starting the 9th!


See you there.


----------



## natalie23 (30 Sep 2009)

I was waiting about 6 weeks , I had my file transfered from Sydney,NS! I'm going in as a cook!


----------



## KodyN202 (30 Sep 2009)

@ AndyRad

Ya, it was cheaper for them to get me in for 1 day and finish everything because I live 2 hours away from my closest CFRC.

I am looking forward to meeting all of you and hopefully becoming good friends with you. And of course we will all get along great! Hopefully I'll have something to contribute to our group as a whole once we get there!


----------



## eastcoast (1 Oct 2009)

I got my offer today, getting sworn in on nov. 5th and flying out from halifax nov. 22nd. NICE ONE


----------



## krieger1989 (2 Oct 2009)

I get sworn in on the 28th of October, then fly out to St. Jean November 1st! I'm going in as Combat Engineer for the reg force. Anyone else going in as for Combat engineer?

BTW when they do a dental check at the start of BMQ, what happens when they find a lot of dental work that needs to be done? I have not had dental coverage for  a few years, so it has been quite some time since I had been to a dentist. :/


----------



## KodyN202 (2 Oct 2009)

krieger1989 said:
			
		

> I get sworn in on the 28th of October, then fly out to St. Jean November 1st! I'm going in as Combat Engineer for the reg force. Anyone else going in as for Combat engineer?
> 
> BTW when they do a dental check at the start of BMQ, what happens when they find a lot of dental work that needs to be done? I have not had dental coverage for  a few years, so it has been quite some time since I had been to a dentist. :/




I am also going in as a Combat engineer although my BMQ starts on the 9th.

They should have looked over all that stuff while you were getting your medical. They asked me a bunch of questions about dental, I would assume that if you lied about it there and they find out later they may not be to pleased. I doubt you will get disqualified for it unless its A LOT of dental work!


----------



## ufm101 (2 Oct 2009)

what the hell i applied for combat engineer and they told me it was closed and all most forced(trying all the time to convince me)to go armoured so i accepted for armored ..... can`t believe they are still recruiting after Ive waited this long neways I'm prob gonna be in for November BMQ cuz they told me I'm getting my dates next week. I'm wondering if i can change once I'm done BMQ


----------



## lost4words (2 Oct 2009)

Hey,
I already posted here that I am flying out Nov 7 for the 9th BMQ.  
I was just wondering if anyone else is flying out edmonton on that day?

Also, for anyone going on the bmq, om if you want to chat, Ill give you my email.  Would be nice to (sort of) know someone before we get there.    ;D

Im cant wait to go!


----------



## krieger1989 (3 Oct 2009)

No she didn't really ask me anything about my teeth and dental history at all. She asked about my wisdom teeth but they are growing in fine as of now, so that's what I told her. I might need some cavities and other small stuff of that sort, it wouldn't make sense if I got in trouble for that. :/


----------



## KodyN202 (3 Oct 2009)

krieger1989 said:
			
		

> No she didn't really ask me anything about my teeth and dental history at all. She asked about my wisdom teeth but they are growing in fine as of now, so that's what I told her. I might need some cavities and other small stuff of that sort, it wouldn't make sense if I got in trouble for that. :/



Ya I wouldn't sweat that then, thats nothing. The only way I can see it being a problem is if half your teeth are rotting out and need to be pulled and you need a root canal lol. They would have asked you if it was a big deal. They never asked so I don't think its an issue they are to concerned about.


----------



## KodyN202 (3 Oct 2009)

ufm101 said:
			
		

> what the hell i applied for combat engineer and they told me it was closed and all most forced(trying all the time to convince me)to go armoured so i accepted for armored ..... can`t believe they are still recruiting after Ive waited this long neways I'm prob gonna be in for November BMQ cuz they told me I'm getting my dates next week. I'm wondering if i can change once I'm done BMQ



I was offered a open spot about a month ago but refused it, and apparently my 043 spot went with it and this was after the trade was already closed. They tried to get me to do armored ( must really suck if they gotta force people into it  ) I told them I didn't want it and I was going to wait until the end of there year and then get 043 (april). My recruiter said he would call me back and sure enough he work some magic and got me my spot back. 

I was told that if I was to take armored I wouldn't be able to change until 3 years done in my current trade. I also doubt that you can change after BMQ unless some weird unlikely set of circumstances was to arise and they needed 1 more 043. I am not 100% sure so don't qoute me on any of this.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Oct 2009)

ufm101 said:
			
		

> what the hell i applied for combat engineer and they told me it was closed and all most forced(trying all the time to convince me)to go armoured so i accepted for armored ..... can`t believe they are still recruiting after Ive waited this long neways I'm prob gonna be in for November BMQ cuz they told me I'm getting my dates next week. I'm wondering if i can change once I'm done BMQ



You've been told in at least two other threads what the process is for OT.  Once you are in a trade, you will not be allowed to OT until you meet all the requirements.  Changing trades right after BMQ is not an option so you might want to think long and hard about accepting a trade you do not want.


----------



## ufm101 (3 Oct 2009)

ah i don't know now, I want combat engineer but i don't want to wait 6 month till the end of the fiscal year and still not get a chance(because of the merit list everyone is in competition for this position. I want to get on with it. Who knows i might like it.


----------



## JBoyd (5 Oct 2009)

Got the call this morning,

will swear in on the 22nd of Oct. and will leave for St. Jean on the 14th of Nov.  BMQ course starts Nov 16th, See you there


----------



## aorme (5 Oct 2009)

Well I'm glad there are at least a few people going same time as me. I fly out of Victoria BC on the 14th of Nov Course starts 16th anyone else from BC flying out same time?


----------



## Seabound (6 Oct 2009)

I literally got the call minutes ago. I get sworn in on Nov. 5th and my BMQ starts Nov. 23rd can't wait really excited. My trade will be MAR ENG MEC.


----------



## AndyRad (6 Oct 2009)

good job guys...congrats on getting in. how long has it taken you from start to swearing in?


----------



## eastcoast (6 Oct 2009)

Hey seabound, i guess we are on course together so ill see ya there. I am going in for MAR ENG MEC too. Where are you flying out from?


----------



## Seabound (7 Oct 2009)

Well I handed in the application closer to the begining of aug. so I guess about four months. I was pretty impressed, everything ran smoothly considering I had an eye exam to complete for the medical as well as a change in occupation.

Re:Eastcoast
I'll be heading out from Moncton N.B. I was told the Saturday before the course start date.


----------



## JBoyd (7 Oct 2009)

AndyRad said:
			
		

> good job guys...congrats on getting in. how long has it taken you from start to swearing in?



will be just over a year for me. But I changed my trade choice to AES Op in Feb. after I learned it had started DE trial.


----------



## jlepine87 (7 Oct 2009)

November 23rd start for me!  I will be flying out of Pearson on the 21st =]


----------



## DaveyOldNavy (9 Oct 2009)

YAY i start on the 23rd TOO!! ;D


----------



## Becky K (9 Oct 2009)

I'm swearing in on Nov. 3rd in North Bay (anyone else going there?), and BMQ starts on the 23rd.  I'm going in for armoured...took me about 6 months for the whole process.


----------



## marxamus (9 Oct 2009)

Hey everyone!!

Glad to see some of the people I'll be in BMQ with.

I get sworn in October 29th, in Winnipeg and flown to Montreal Nov 8th, with a Nov 9th start date. I'm going as a Marine Engineering Tech. Hope all works out for everyone, and myself.

If anyone wants to chat more outside of the forum email me at tidalwave37@hotmail.com

I would love to hear from anyone who starts on that day!!


----------



## RobinsonM (9 Oct 2009)

I am scheduled to leave November 23rd


----------



## jlepine87 (10 Oct 2009)

Wicked, I was hoping to see more people on the 23rd start from the forums.   Can't wait to meet you guys and gals...


----------



## RobinsonM (12 Oct 2009)

I am coming form Windsor On there. Getting Sworn in on the 12th of Nov


----------



## sudo (13 Oct 2009)

Well, I started this thread and it's been awhile since I've come back to check on it - nice to see so many replies!  I'm getting pretty anxious to start BMQ now that it's only about three weeks away - a little over two weeks for my swearing in. 

I was looking at my application process and for those of you that are asking, I thought I'd detail the timeline for me (dealing with the Victoria, BC, recruiting centre).  I'd also like to note that I initially applied for MARS CEOTP as my primary, with NAV COMM as my secondary.

- 09/Jul/2009 - Submitted initial application online.
- 10/Aug/2009 - Attended Victoria recruiting centre for aptitude & medical tests and was pleasantly surprised to get my interview, as well.  The results of my aptitude test allowed me to apply for any position I wanted in the CF, but due to being unemployed for several months and the expected wait for BMOQ for MARS, I switched my primary to NAV COMM.
- 24/Sep/2009 - After a lot of phone calls to "my" recruiter (he was great and very helpful, actually), I finally got my official job offer on the phone.  There were some mix-ups after my interview and the processing of my application, partly due to the fact that I'd switched from an officer trade to NCM.  Then, during personnel selection, somebody forgot to include my service number with my application so personnel sat on my file without doing anything lol.
- 7/Nov/2009 - Tentatively will be scheduled to fly out of Comox Airport to St. Jean.

So, all in all, it has been a rewarding but hair-pulling experience... Since my initial application, I've contemplated my reasons for joining the CF many times and am absolutely certain about my decision.  I'm excited, elated, and a little freaked out LOL but really looking forward to the basic training "experience".

Good luck to all of you and hope to see some of you in St. Jean!!


----------



## ufm101 (13 Oct 2009)

YEAH i got my offer today i have to be at my BMQ for the 30 of Nov my choice is amour ed soldier. anyone else starting there BMQ the 30 of Nov.


----------



## RobinsonM (14 Oct 2009)

Becky K said:
			
		

> I'm swearing in on Nov. 3rd in North Bay (anyone else going there?), and BMQ starts on the 23rd.  I'm going in for armoured...took me about 6 months for the whole process.



I am also going armoured. Got hired as a Crewman, We will probably end up in Battle School together


----------



## ufm101 (14 Oct 2009)

RobinsonM said:
			
		

> I am also going armoured. Got hired as a Crewman, We will probably end up in Battle School together



are you going in the 30 of november in St-jean


----------



## domenus (14 Oct 2009)

I also have been coasting on this site since I sent my application in. I applied in the beginning of July and finally received my offer for Vehicle Tech. BMQ starts Nov. 9 through until March 5. 

Wish it the time would pass already, but at the same time, it gives me a little bit more time to get a little more in shape. Round is a shape, right?


----------



## ufm101 (14 Oct 2009)

For everyone going to November 30th BMQ theres a groupe on facebook called (BMQ November 30th 09) Its a good way to meet people before BMQ starts


----------



## RobinsonM (14 Oct 2009)

Does anybody have a 23rd of November Facebook group?


----------



## RobinsonM (14 Oct 2009)

RobinsonM said:
			
		

> Does anybody have a 23rd of November Facebook group?



I have decided to make a 23 November Face Book group. So if you want to join simply search BMQ November 23rd 09


----------



## eastcoast (14 Oct 2009)

^^ Joined


----------



## Shera (16 Oct 2009)

coming out of the woodwork now.
Got my job offer yesterday  Going NAVCOMM
Getting sworn in November 10th in Kitchener and heading to BMQ Nov.23rd..can't wait!


----------



## khris343 (16 Oct 2009)

got my offer a few weeks ago . i get sworn in on the 5th and start on the 16th. only another month can't wait !!


----------



## Super_wuman (16 Oct 2009)

Hey Guys and Gals! 
I was wondering if anyone was told about their pass or fail on the MPAC for the serial on October 6-8. Also, if any MP applicants have been merit listed from that date.

Thanks! 
Good luck to all!


----------



## Cabral (16 Oct 2009)

Got my offer today start BMQ on the 23rd Whoooo!
Joined the facebook group aswell.


----------



## robinsonac (17 Oct 2009)

Got my call on Oct. 15th. I swear in at Barrie on Nov. 5th. And then fly out of Toronto on Nov. 15th for a Nov. 16th BMQ start. Joining as LCIS Tech. Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## DaveyOldNavy (17 Oct 2009)

AWW DUDE! this sucks! lol i've been talking to ppl about nov 23rd BMQ (thats when i start) and there has been no one that i have met that is in artillery.....TT_TT, am i the ONLY one? LOL


----------



## ST4R F1R3 (19 Oct 2009)

Seabound said:
			
		

> I literally got the call minutes ago. I get sworn in on Nov. 5th and my BMQ starts Nov. 23rd can't wait really excited. My trade will be MAR ENG MEC.



Swear in on the 5th too! here in K-Town Ontario... starting basic on the 23rd as well... Sonar Ops Trade. see ya there SeaBound.


----------



## Super_wuman (19 Oct 2009)

I am so excited right now!!!
Got my call today! 
Swearing in November 4th at CFRC Toronto, and heading to St. Jean by plane on Novmeber 22 to start on November 23. My trade is MP, and element (not that matters) is Land  

Anyone else going then? I am still in shock I think! Better work on my push ups lol 

Ciao for now all!


----------



## FiZZiKaL (21 Oct 2009)

Sudo my basic training starts the 9th as well, so, i'll probablly see you there. Feel free anyone starting the 9th as well to pm me.


----------



## Teksonic (21 Oct 2009)

Hey guys,  first post here. but I've been lurking for months as my app was processed. Will be starting my BMQ on the 23rd so i'll see everyone there.

Also want to thank all the people that have posted up great information here, it's been really useful, I've found an answer to just about all my questions.

We have any other SigOps starting on the 23rd?


----------



## d1zzle (24 Oct 2009)

glad too see lots of people headin on the 23rd!  I'll be there aswell.  My trade is ATIS with air force.  See you all there!  Split a cab at the airport it'll be cheaper!


----------



## Aroul (1 Nov 2009)

Keekee said:
			
		

> Hey Guys and Gals!
> I was wondering if anyone was told about their pass or fail on the MPAC for the serial on October 6-8. Also, if any MP applicants have been merit listed from that date.
> 
> Thanks!
> Good luck to all!



I was in the October 6-8 MPAC. I found out a few weeks ago I've been accepted as MP. Going to the Nov. 23rd BMQ.


----------



## Cabral (2 Nov 2009)

congrats, you should join our facebook group and meet some of the others going on the 23rd. It's called "BMQ November 23rd 09"


----------



## ufm101 (2 Nov 2009)

LOL Im starting to feel like im the only on going on November 30th BMQ


----------



## JBoyd (2 Nov 2009)

ufm101 said:
			
		

> LOL Im starting to feel like im the only on going on November 30th BMQ



I know how you feel, I've only seen about 4 people including myself from here heading to the November 16th serial, everyone seems to be heading out for the 23rd


----------



## Impervious (2 Nov 2009)

Got the call this morning, heading out from Toronto Airport on the 22nd for Nov 23-Mar 26 course.


----------



## eastcoastgal (2 Nov 2009)

heading out from Halifax on Nov 22.  Supply Technician for Navy.  Looking forward to meeting you all in Saint-Jean.  Feel free to email at  carolanne@ns.sympatico.ca


----------



## domenus (5 Nov 2009)

Flying out of Vancouver this Saturday to start BMQ on the 9th.


----------



## LucasTN09 (6 Nov 2009)

I got the call a few weeks ago, I'm leaving the Toronto airport on the 14th, can't wait to start BMQ!


----------



## kevin27 (8 Nov 2009)

Glad to see others starting on the 23rd. The process has been a long one,I first applied in Feb. Im being sworn in on Nov 10th. I thought the day would never come,starting to get exited.Going in NES OP.


----------

